# Turkey hunting advice, please



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello
I have about 8 turkey hanging around my feild. about 5 of them are jakes one or two are toms and one or two are hens. now when the season opens on monday what would be my best plane of attack to get them to come close?
should I use decoys? or will that scare them? if so how manny do I need?
and what kind of calling methods should I use? I have a jake gobble will that be effective? I also have a box, and a slate

any help would be great
I dont want to make the same mistakes as last year :eyeroll:

thanks


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would put out a couple hen decoys, and just start calling, throw in some cuttin and see how they react. Adjust your calling from there.


----------

